# Control de volumen digital



## juanfrancosorin

Alguien conoce algun circuito economico o tiene el esquematico para hacer un control de volumen digital como el de esta pagina http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/digipot1/index.htm donde utiliza el ds1669


----------



## joga

este es un control de volumen tc9153


----------



## jorgetecele

Hola 

El problema de ese circuito el publicado por pablin y otros que baje es que no se encuentra el integrado,  en cuestion (lo busque en dos provincia y nada) busco este y les comento.


----------



## zidaemon

Que tal, aca en mexico si lo hay, pero presenta un problema. Al minimo volumen,  se escucha en el parlante como cuando no hay buenas referencias de tierra entre el amplificador y la fuente de señal. Mas la tierra es la misma, el circuito mete ruido.

Hurive Zidaemon Radik Uribe


----------



## eserock

Hola no pude evitar ver sus respuestas sobre el control de  volumen, el problema es que el ruido es generado por el voltaje de corriente directa del circuito por lo que hay que bloquear esta componente de la señal de salida colocando un condensador

checa el circuito  de esta web

http://web.madritel.es/personales1/javicas/Circuitos Electronicos.htm

espero les ayude


----------



## downcount

HOlaaa! mira en la web de maxim http://para.maxim-ic.com/cache/en/results/4922.html , este fabricante fabrica varios controles de volumen, algunos muy simples mediante pulsadores. Puedes pedir algun sample si no lo encuentras en las tiendas de electrónica. En el datasheet del dispositivo encontraras els esquema eléctrico.
Otro integrado de excepcionales características es el PGA2311 de texas instruments (burr-brown), pero tiene inconveniente de requerir un microcontrolador que comunique via spi datos digitales de la congiguracion del control de volumen.
Actualemente estoy implementando este ultimo dispositivo mediante un PIC18F452. He conseguido controlar el volumen mediante pulsadores y mando a distancia (philips RC5), aunque solo me funcionan por separado, no consigo hacerlo funcionar con las dos funciones juntas. Podria publicar el codigo (en CCS) para ver si alguien me hecha un cable, aunque quizas seria mejor que lo colgara en el apartado de mocricrocontroladores.


----------



## Manonline

En vista de que muchos usuarios buscan hacer un control de volumen digital, les dejo aca un circuito que mediante dos pulsadores, pueden subir o bajar el volumen.

El controlador dispone tambien de un visor (display de 7 segmentos) que indica el nivel de volumen (0-7) actual.

La alimentacion es de +-12V.

El integrado MPC508 puede ser reemplazado por el CD4051 (Siempre teniendo en cuenta la disposición de los terminales). En el circuito utilice el MPC508 porque el programa no tiene el CD4051.

El circuito lo probe en protoboard y funciona correctamente. Se podrian cambiar los valores de las resistencias del divisor para obtener una respuesta logaritmica.

Espero que les sirva.

Salu2,
mano.


----------



## tokito007

en electronica liniers http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar se consigue el ds 1669 -010 pero esta salado......


----------



## jhonrafael23

Aca está el preciso


----------



## jumacabrera

Como están todos: Me encuentro en Bogotá - Colombia y quisiera saber en donde puedo conseguir el integrado DS1669 ya que lo necesito urgente. Muchas gracias


----------



## Dr. T

Hola a todos.

Tengo una pregunta de "novato-total". Me estoy planteando construir un circuito como el de la página de Pablin, y me surge una duda. Tengo claro que es cada pin del integrado, pero... donde dice "entrada de sonido" y "salida de sonido", para que canal de audio es? Solo veo una entrada de sonido, pero realmente tengo dos canales...

No se si me acabo de explicar. En otras palabras, este circuito sirve para stereo, o tendria que montar dos circuitos independientes?

Por otro lado, que webs de venta de componentes electrónicos me recomendáis? Vivo en Girona (Catalunya) y aquí solo hay dos tiendas de componentes, pero con un stock realmente limitado, y no me sale a cuenta ir hasta Barcelona cada dos por tres.

Muchas gracias y un saludo!


----------



## algp

Dr. T. El IC indicado ( DS1669 ) solo trabaja con una señal. Ya que las señales de control digital quedan internas y no son accesibles ese IC NO es apropiado para aplicaciones estereo.

Tendrias que buscar otro IC apropiado. No te puedo recomendar ninguno, porque no he probado ninguno y tampoco se que modelos habra disponibles en el mercado local. En la pagina web del fabricante del IC DS1669 lo indican como NO recomendable para nuevos diseños.

Con respecto a alguna tienda de componentes de electronica online solamente he provado rs-amidata, que tiene el inconveniente de que es mas bien tirando a mayorista, entonces de algunos articulos no vende cantidades unitarias.

Suerte.


----------



## MAURO_1512

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> En vista de que muchos usuarios buscan hacer un control de volumen digital, les dejo aca un circuito que mediante dos pulsadores, pueden subir o bajar el volumen.
> 
> El controlador dispone tambien de un visor (display de 7 segmentos) que indica el nivel de volumen (0-7) actual.
> 
> La alimentacion es de +-12V.
> 
> El integrado MPC508 puede ser reemplazado por el CD4051 (Siempre teniendo en cuenta la disposición de los terminales). En el circuito utilice el MPC508 porque el programa no tiene el CD4051.
> 
> El circuito lo probe en protoboard y funciona correctamente. Se podrian cambiar los valores de las resistencias del divisor para obtener una respuesta logaritmica.
> 
> Espero que les sirva.
> 
> Salu2,
> 
> 
> buenos dias
> 
> soy aficionado de la electronica
> quisiera saber si me puedes explicar este circuito ya que no en cuentro la entrada ni la salida del audio
> 
> muchas gracias


----------



## Manonline

MAURO_1512 dijo:
			
		

> buenos dias
> 
> soy aficionado de la electronica
> quisiera saber si me puedes explicar este circuito ya que no en cuentro la entrada ni la salida del audio
> 
> muchas gracias



Hola Mauro... La entrada de Audio es V1 y la salida esta conectada al osciloscopio...


----------



## MAURO_1512

Podrias montar el circuito impreso 
muchas gracias


----------



## fernandogris

Alguien me puede decir dònde encuentro el DS 1669 en Colombia ?.

Gracias.

Dios los Bendiga.


----------



## HIRHOSHY

Este circuito permite controlar el volumen de una señal de audio por medio de dos teclas tipo pulsador. 

El circuito completo está formado por el integrado y un condensador de filtrado 

La entrada es por el pin 1 y la salida por el 7. El condensador de 100nF debe estar lo mas cerca posible del chip para garantizar un correcto filtrado de la fuente. 

Alimentación : 
V max: simple 5V DC
I  max: 0.05A


----------



## fernandogris

Modifico mi pregunta: Alguien me puede indicar en qué lugar (almacen de repuestos electrònicos) de Colombia puedo conseguir el Circuito Integrado DS 1669 ?

Gracias. 

Dios los Bendiga.


----------



## unleased!

fernandogris dijo:
			
		

> Modifico mi pregunta: Alguien me puede indicar en qué lugar (almacen de repuestos electrònicos) de Colombia puedo conseguir el Circuito Integrado DS 1669 ?
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> Dios los Bendiga.


En la wiki tienes varios enlaces a proveedores de colombia:

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores

Consulta en las páginas web de los mismos que seguro que alguno te lo tiene.
Saludos!


----------



## marioheloar

hola pues yo estoy buscando información de como hacer un control de volumen de 6 canales con un PT2258 el cual utiliza comunicación I^2C pues si alguien puede ayudarme le estare agradecido dejo la datasheet del integrado,

http://www.princeton.com.tw/downloadprocess/downloadfile.asp?mydownload=PT2258.pdf

Ademas tengo el mismo tema en fullcustom.es, por favor ayudenme a completar este proyecto que me ha quitado tanto tiempo.


----------



## fernandogris

Gracias amigos, el DS 1669-10 lo encontrè en el Almacèn BETACOLOR de Bogotà, tel. 3412681, tiene un costo por unidad de $16.000 pesos colombianos (unos 8 dòlares americanos). Lo envia a domicilio en Colombia.

Feliz Navidad y Bendiciones en el pròximo año 2010.


----------



## siken

hola yo soy nuevo en el foro yo soy de chile y quisiera saver si algien tiene algun esquema de algun control de volumen digital porqe todos los q*UE* e encontrado el integrado no existe aguien me puede alludar porfa


----------



## antiworldx

No te sirvio ninguno de los que estan posteados en este hilo? Seguro?


----------



## Cacho

Ok, no hay problema... 
El asunto será entonces que pongas una lista con los integrados que SÍ conseguís en tu zona.
Hecho eso, usá el buscador para ver si no hay algún hilo con esos integrados, y si no lo conseguís (habiendo googleado también), preguntá de nuevo.

Saludos


----------



## pepechip

Hola
aca os dejo un poteciometro digital el cual solo utiliza un pic 16f628
http://www.microcontroladorespic.co...adores-pic/potenciometro-digital/volumen.html


----------



## crimson

Aquí hay un control digital de volumen de 99 pasos con integrados CMOS comunes y corrientes. Saludos C


----------



## electrocebados

*Hola!!!!!*
Soy un poco nuevo en el foro!
pero me parecio muy interesante el aporte de Crimson!!! .. la verdad que el circuito es interesantisimo!!!
parece facil de hacer. dentro de todo, almenos no lleva programacion!.

asi que muchisimas gracias!!! voy a intentar realizarlo en los proximos dias. y en cuanto lo haya finalizado lo publicare para ustedes y les cuento como me fue!!!!! 

*saludos a todos!!! *


----------



## obregon

Hola,mira tenes el CI (PT2255A) O EL (PT2255)solamente,fijate la diferencia.Lleva nada mas que un puñado de componentes 2 diodos con 2 thouch y un par de resistencias y nada mas(fijate la hoja de datos que te da el circuito)es en version estereo,fijate la alimentacion(no te sarpes)creo que es hasta 12 volt,si notas que calienta un poco es normal(bajale la alimentacion).Esta linea PT son todos calentones,pero funcionan,no lo vas a encontrar facilmente yo me rrecorri todo capital y gran Bs As y el unico que me lo trjo fue (disconce)www.disconce.com.ar,esta por Av. La Plata y Directorio.Te tiro otro dato el PT 2316 ES UN CONTROLADOR DE VOL. , BALANCE, GRAVES Y AGUDOS.Este si que calienta yo lo arme y en 2 segundos se me quemo porque lo alimente con 12 volt.Pasa que la hoja de datos no te dice la tension de alimentacion(no especifica)Pero como yo soy muy calenton fui y me compre otro,mejor dicho disconce me lo cambio(suerte porque sale algo de $70).Este integrado esta bueno porque todo lo hace digitalmente con solo 4 thouch y aparte el circuito tiene 5 leds que te permite visualizar los comandos.Como ser (imaginate):el led del medio esta prendido,cuando vos precionas el thouch de balance(por ej.)izquierdo el led del medio se va corriendo hacia la izquierda y si apretas el derecho se desplaza hacia la derecha,y asi con todo.Un consejo si lo aces alimenta todo con 5 volt,igual con esta tension calienta un poco pero funciona,la entrada de audio tiene que ser muy baja,(no le mandes señal de un DVD porque distorsiona como loco y la señal de salida la tenes que amplificar porque es muy baja y no llega a exitar a un amplificador.Osea tene en cuenta que este integradito es solo un (comando) de señal de audio despues esa señal la tenes que amplificar(se entendio)A!!! y otra cosa que me olvidaba tiene LOUDNEES tambien.El PT 2255 te sale algo de $50, no pierdas tiempo en buscarlo porque no lo tiene nadie anda directamente a DISCONCE,que los tiene y los trajo exclusivamente para mi.Suerte y un saludo para todos los del foro LUIS OBREGON


----------



## Cacho

¿Disconce o Dicomse?
http://dicomse.com.ar/

Los tipos son unos piratas importantes y te arrancan la cabeza con lo que sea que les compres, pero lo conseguís... Son recomendables sólo cuando no seconsigue el componente buscado, no se consigue el reemplazo y no hay posibilidad de hacer una modificación.
En cualquier otra situación, lo más aconsejable es esquivarlos. Son el último recurso.

Saludos


----------



## obregon

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Disconce o Dicomse?
> http://dicomse.com.ar/
> 
> Los tipos son unos piratas importantes y te arrancan la cabeza con lo que sea que les compres, pero lo conseguís... Son recomendables sólo cuando no seconsigue el componente buscado, no se consigue el reemplazo y no hay posibilidad de hacer una modificación.
> En cualquier otra situación, lo más aconsejable es esquivarlos. Son el último recurso.
> 
> Saludos



Hola,si es cierto,pero bueno es como vos desis en  los ultimos de los casos si y es discomse con (m),no sabia que heran tan piratas,pero bueno despues de recorrer todo Bs As!!!!,ami me sirvio,con migo se portaron muy bien(vos sabes que nadie te cambia un circuito integrado asi porque si)y menos si se lo entregas quemado como en mi caso.Te mando un saludo LUIS


----------



## Cacho

Más les vale cambiártelo... Con lo que te los cobran... 

Un abrazo.


----------



## yoelmicro

Bueno aquí un pequeño aporte.
  Este es un control de volumen digital utilizando un conversor AD, basado en un conversor de corriente con red R/2R.
  Funciona de 100%, la parte de control la pueden modificar con la lógica que quieran, la ganancia es de 1 y el corte de frecuencia es bastante amplio desde 2Hz a varios cientos de KHz dependiendo este ultimo del Op en cuestión.
  Espero les sirva de algo.


----------



## chamocha

fernandogris dijo:


> Gracias amigos, el DS 1669-10 lo encontrè en el Almacèn BETACOLOR de Bogotà, tel. 3412681, tiene un costo por unidad de $16.000 pesos colombianos (unos 8 dòlares americanos). Lo envia a domicilio en Colombia.
> 
> Feliz Navidad y Bendiciones en el pròximo año 2010.



Buenas tardes 

amigo estoy desarrollando un amp de audio y me gustria saber si te sirvio el ds  y q tal trabaja para stereo??


----------



## pandacba

Una aclaración sobre el PT2255/A, el forista que lo pago 70 en Dicomse, dijo que la hoja de datos no especifica la tensión de trabajo, y no es asi ya que dice claramente de 4-12V y el backup es hasta 4V


----------



## foc

Hola amigos foristas ,me cuelgo de aqui para no abrir otro tema lo que pasa es que tengo un tc9177p, y quisiera hacerlo funcionar ya mire el datasheet pero.... el problema es que no se si necesite otro circuito para hacerlo funcionar ,me refiero a que yo esperaba solo colocar 2pulsadores para hacerlo funcionar, claro el integrado con sus respectivos componentes pero solo descubri STB--DATA--Y Ck. y la verdad no se como utilizar esos pines para hacer el control en si del circuito, si pudieran despejarme mis dudas se los agradeceria y con diagramas mejor 
tengo muchos integrados y transistores por hay vagando y quisiera sacarles algun provecho.

Pero necesito de su ayuda espero respuestas sin mas por el momento su amigo foc 

P D : recuerden que soy aficionado  tenganme pasiencia


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

foc dijo:


> Hola amigos foristas ,me cuelgo de aqui para no abrir otro tema lo que pasa es que tengo un tc9177p, y quisiera hacerlo funcionar ya mire el datasheet pero.... el problema es que no se si necesite otro circuito para hacerlo funcionar ,me refiero a que yo esperaba solo colocar 2pulsadores para hacerlo funcionar, claro el integrado con sus respectivos componentes pero solo descubri STB--DATA--Y Ck. y la verdad no se como utilizar esos pines para hacer el control en si del circuito, si pudieran despejarme mis dudas se los agradeceria y con diagramas mejor
> tengo muchos integrados y transistores por hay vagando y quisiera sacarles algun provecho.
> 
> Pero necesito de su ayuda espero respuestas sin mas por el momento su amigo foc
> 
> P D : recuerden que soy aficionado  tenganme pasiencia



Hola Amigo, necesitaras analizar la hoja de datos del CI que muestras pues es necesario conocer el protocolo de intruccion para hacerlo funcionar.
Estamos hablando de un sistema de comunicacion serial sincrona.- Necesitaras utilizar un PIC para gestionar.-


----------



## foc

gudino roberto gracias por responder, si necesito un pic entonces estoy frito pues mis conocimientos son muy limitados tendre que buscar otra opcion gracias amigo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

foc dijo:


> gudino roberto gracias por responder, si necesito un pic entonces estoy frito pues mis conocimientos son muy limitados tendre que buscar otra opcion gracias amigo



A sus ordenes Amigo!!!


----------



## germannn22

hu gracias por el aporte del que tiene compuerta logicas.. me rre sirviooo


----------



## pandacba

Baja la hoja de datod de intersil alli esta toda la explicación de como punciona, de echo decir que es lo que hace es más sencillo de como lo hace, aunque tampoco es nada del otro mundo, pero un pequeño CI hay una buena cantidad de cosas integradas y se conecta tal cual un potenciometro real una entrada de señal masa y una salida que estar más cerca de la entrada o masa segun subamos o bajemos el nivel.

De otra forma hacemos de cuenta que estamos en el control vol up / vol down de cualquier aparato elelctrónico, en la mayoria de los casos se utiliza técnica de pwm en este caso es un multiple selectror basado en un registro de desplazamiento tipo sipo  el que tiene tantas salidad como elementos compongan los pasos que integran la resistencia, mirar el pdf para comprender mejor el cual puedes ver aqui


----------



## jorgeanis

Hola amigos, tenia ganas de armar un control de volumen con el DS1669-10, el problema es que en tucuman no lo consigo en ningun lado y en buenos aires cuesta 60 o 70 mas envio me termina costando como $180, alguien me podria dar una mano para armarlo con un Micro Atmel o PIC.

Muchas gracias de ante mano...


----------



## obregon

jorgeanis dijo:


> Hola amigos, tenia ganas de armar un control de volumen con el DS1669-10, el problema es que en tucuman no lo consigo en ningun lado y en buenos aires cuesta 60 o 70 mas envio me termina costando como $180, alguien me podria dar una mano para armarlo con un Micro Atmel o PIC.
> 
> Muchas gracias de ante mano...



Hola jorge,bueno aca te subo algo, no es con pic es mucho mas sencillo,con cd 4069 y otros,aparte biene con display,circuito impreso y explicacion!!!,servido en bandeja!!!!que seguramente alla en tucuman lo tenes que conseguir!!!,que lo disfrutes,un saludo!!!!,Luis!!


----------



## jorgeanis

obregon dijo:


> Hola jorge,bueno aca te subo algo, no es con pic es mucho mas sencillo,con cd 4069 y otros,aparte biene con display,circuito impreso y explicacion!!!,servido en bandeja!!!!que seguramente alla en tucuman lo tenes que conseguir!!!,que lo disfrutes,un saludo!!!!,Luis!!



Gracias querido pero me parece que se te olvido subir el archivo. Un abrazo grande.


----------



## obregon

jorgeanis dijo:


> Gracias querido pero me parece que se te olvido subir el archivo. Un abrazo grande.


Hola jorge,no el archivo lo subi,es mas puse vista previa y salia tal cual te escribi y abajo estaba el pdf,ohora bien,cuando me llego tu mensaje de que el archivo no estaba,ingrese al foro y tal cual no estaba,pero cuando puse mi nombre y contraseña para contestarte ahi aparecio,no te agas problema te lo vuelbo a subir,pero no entiendo porque no aparece,yo hice lo siguiente y vos decime si esta bien lo que hice:despues de escribirte ticlie en subir archivo,lo subio y despues ticlie en responder al tema,esta bien o no,igualmente decime de nuevo si esta o no esta que te lo vuelvo a subir,por si o por no avisame igual,ahi va el archivo,jorge no me deja subir el archivo porque me dice que ya existe,voy a intentar cambiarle el nombre a ver si asi funciona,no me marca error,porque ya existe,fijate si poniendo tu contraseña aparece,porque por ahi es eso,pero el archivo ya esta,igualmente avisame





jorgeanis dijo:


> Gracias querido pero me parece que se te olvido subir el archivo. Un abrazo grande.



Jorge el archivo no sale si no pones tu nombre y contrseña,una vez puesto tu nombre ahi aparece el archivo,fijate!! saludos!!!


----------



## edh59

Hola obregón:
Gracias por el aporte él archivo está ok !!!!
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

obregon dijo:


> . . . .Jorge el archivo no sale si no pones tu nombre y contrseña,una vez puesto tu nombre ahi aparece el archivo,fijate!! saludos!!!



  

Si el usuario no se encuentra "_*Logueado*_", no tiene acceso a los archivos ni a las imágenes.


----------



## obregon

edh59 dijo:


> Hola obregón:
> Gracias por el aporte él archivo está ok !!!!
> Saludo
> Bueno gracias me alegro que les haya servido,ahora ayudame vos,como se hace para poner las caritas y las manitos?,no se como se hace!!!!


----------



## jorgeanis

Sisi ya lo pude ver al archivo muchas gracias. Mañana lo reviso a ver si puedo dar con la solucion. Saludos


----------



## rick2013

circuito con mcp41010
Buenas, quisiera implementar un circuito de control de volumen mediante pulsadores para subir y bajar volumen, con el potenciometro digital mcp41010, ya que no encuentro los otros integrados dedicados a este tema en mi pais.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Dale... implementalo y luego subí el diseño al foro!!!


----------



## rick2013

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Dale... implementalo y luego subí el diseño al foro!!!



Jejeej lo que pasa es que necesito algun diagrama como implementarlo sin necesidad de que este conectado aun pic, osea usarlo como un ds 1669 con pulsadores para subir y bajar el volumen, alimentacion, entrada y salida de la señal de audio.
Saludos.


----------



## basicobasico

rick2013 dijo:


> Jejeje ....  sin necesidad de que este conectado aun pic, osea usarlo como un ds 1669 con pulsadores para subir y bajar el volumen, alimentacion, entrada y salida de la señal de audio.
> Saludos.



el ds1669 ya no se produce, si busca algo aconomico y sencillo le dejo este [TC9153ap] aqui el link 
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/32546/TOSHIBA/TC9153AP.html


----------



## obregon

rick2013 dijo:


> circuito con mcp41010
> Buenas, quisiera implementar un circuito de control de volumen mediante pulsadores para subir y bajar volumen, con el potenciometro digital mcp41010, ya que no encuentro los otros integrados dedicados a este tema en mi pais.
> Saludos.




Hola mira aca te dejo un pdf con el cual podes subir y bajar el volumen nada mas,se trata del CI 2255A de Princeton Technology. fijate más arriba que subí un circuito completo, con display, espero te sirva!!! Saludos,


----------



## rick2013

obregon dijo:


> Hola mira aca te dejo un pdf con el cual podes subir y bajar el volumen nada mas,se trata del CI 2255A DE PRINCETON TECNOLOGI,FIJATE MAS ARRIBA QUE SUBI UN CIRCUITO COMPLETO,CON DISPLAY,ESPERO TE SIRVA!!!! SALUDOS



Muchas gracias por el dato, por cierto estos integrados que recomiendas seran muy comerciales?


----------



## obregon

rick2013 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el dato, por cierto estos integrados que recomiendas seran muy comerciales?



si mira yo lo compre en dicomce hace como 2 años y era dificil de conseguiry lo tengo tirado por ahi,te cuento que la linea  (PT22XX),etc,etc se didica practicamente al audio,tambien compre el 2318 creo que es un regulador de volumen bass,treble,balance y loudness,que se armaba con un display tipo vumetro de 5 leds en linea,que corria hacia la derecha o izquierda si pulsabas el balance,no me resulto para nada bueno ya que la hoja de datos te decia que hera para automovil,y se entiende que funciona a 12 volt,cuando lo conecte casi se me prende fuego,le baje la tension hasta un minimo de 3 volt y calentaba muchisimo menos y estamos hablando de un pre amplificador que supuestamente ni debiera calentar,bueno y ahi quedo tirado por ahi,pero el 2255 no lo use y tampoco tengo pensado usarlo,por lo tanto quedara ahi tirado,en ese tiempo lo pague $50,al pepe!!!,pero si lo queres se consigue,saludos y suerte!!,Luis!!!


----------



## Gerson strauss

Aquí esta este que no usa pic, solo un LC7533.  Volumen digital


----------



## rick2013

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Aquí esta este que no usa pic, solo un LC7533.  Volumen digital



Estimado gracias por el dato, fue una de mis primeras opciones por lo simple pero busque este integrado como loco pero no lo encontre


----------



## Gerson strauss

rick2013 dijo:


> Estimado gracias por el dato, fue una de mis primeras opciones por lo simple pero busque este integrado como loco pero no lo encontre



En ebay lo consigues. 



Mira este otro, pero es a control remoto (infrarrojo) Control volumen IR


----------



## rick2013

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Aquí esta este que no usa pic, solo un LC7533.  Volumen digital



corrigiendo , encontre el inbtegrado por finn ahora hay un problemita no me sirve la impresora de tinta para elaborar la placa con el metodo dela plancha :/ , ya hice todas las pruebas y definitivamente la impresora de tinta no sirve para el metodo de la plancha.


----------



## Gerson strauss

rick2013 dijo:


> corrigiendo , encontre el inbtegrado por finn ahora hay un problemita no me sirve la impresora de tinta para elaborar la placa con el metodo dela plancha :/ , ya hice todas las pruebas y definitivamente la impresora de tinta no sirve para el metodo de la plancha.



Definitivamente no. Debes usar impresora láser.


----------



## pacio

Muchas gracias obregon por el circuito del cd 4511 y demas, Muy util! 
me viene de 10

saludos! 
si lo llego a armar posteo fotos :3

PD: Alguien tendrá las medidas de cada una de las 4 placas? el método que uso para extraerlas del pdf no me las deja exactamente en la misma medida, sino veré como me las rebusco

Saludos


----------



## rick2013

Hola a todos , actualizando que ya logre elaborar el esquema del lc7533 en un protoboard, conectado aun amplificador pequeño ahora el unico problema es que la salida del volumen sale medio distorcionada (cuando estaba conectada aun potenciometro sonaba normal), adjunto el esquema del contro del volumen.


----------



## Gerson strauss

rick2013 dijo:


> Hola a todos , actualizando que ya logre elaborar el esquema del lc7533 en un protoboard, conectado aun amplificador pequeño ahora el unico problema es que la salida del volumen sale medio distorcionada (cuando estaba conectada aun potenciometro sonaba normal), adjunto el esquema del contro del volumen. http://i48.fastpic.ru/big/2013/0728/47/41607017f5815c66f25fadbe63243547.jpg



Es mejor que lo hagas directamente en el circuito impreso, en la web sharatronica esta el PCB listo para planchar.


----------



## rick2013

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Es mejor que lo hagas directamente en el circuito impreso, en la web sharatronica esta el PCB listo para planchar.



Estas seguro que tiene que ver algo el montarlo en una pcb o en un protoboard?


----------



## Gerson strauss

rick2013 dijo:


> Estas seguro que tiene que ver algo el montarlo en una pcb o en un protoboard?




Pues te puedes equivocar en alguna conexión y también se pueden inducir ruidos al circuito. Esto no pasaría en el PCB, si colocas bien los componentes.


----------



## proteus7

aqui adjunto una imagen de un  control de volume  que compre en ag


----------



## miosh

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Aquí esta este que no usa pic, solo un LC7533.  Volumen digital



gracias por el circuito pero tengo una duda pienso armarme este circuito pero mirando la placa no se detalla bien donde van conectados los pulsadores y la entrada de energia


----------



## pinchopic

buenas el pt2258 es un control de volumen de 6 canales digital I2c si alguien lo a utilizado me podria ayudar con la rutinas I2C para controlarlo?


----------

